# Here it is.....18" catfish ..........WARNING-LIVE FEEDING



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

I hope this works. They weren't as agressive as they normally are with their smaller food. This is the first time they've seen something this size but I think they did alright considering. Let me know what you think.

http://s53.photobucket.com/albums/g59/Pete...6-5-2900004.flv


----------



## holier than thou (May 24, 2006)

your tank must of been really polluted after that


----------



## *Knowledge* (Mar 8, 2006)

Problem viewing.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Knowledge* said:


> Problem viewing.


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

http://vid53.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid53.photobucket.com/albums/g59/Pete_12/Captured2006-5-2900004.flv

I can't get it to work either so I'm just trying some things. If I can't get it fixwd tonight I'll get it done tomorrow.


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

it worked for me








very nice
you have big fish


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

that was.....stupid


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

holier than thou said:


> your tank must of been really polluted after that


No it wasn't. I have the tank set up so I can clean it in about 15 min with the turn of a couple of valves and I don't even have to be there while I'm doing it. It drains and fill at the same time.

Could you actually view it? I'm having problems myself. If so share the trick.

Here's a pic of the cat before I put him in.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...cmd=si&img=2326


----------



## KrazieFishie (Feb 25, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> that was.....stupid


i think it was cool


----------



## yourhead (Jan 22, 2006)

The link worked great for me. You must have the worlds largest gravel vac. LOL! Those are some beautiful fish man. They must love that huge tank.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Dawgz said:


> that was.....stupid


Would you rather have me feed them a 4" goldfish so the video would only last a second? I sense a hint of envy :nod: People have been asking for a vid since I got the tank over a year ago and I finally got the chance to make one. If you don't like it don't watch the next one.

Filtration


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

All I ask is next time you mention its a live feeding video, thank you.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

cool you took my advice with photbucket...good job and nice vid


----------



## toanluu77 (Jan 3, 2006)

nice vid


----------



## yourhead (Jan 22, 2006)

What a sweet setup man! I wish I had the fundage and space







Keep up the good work!

Regards,

B


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

That was crazy. That is one amazing looking shoal,

Trystan


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

That is what i call a tank, very nice buddy...


----------



## robert b (Nov 1, 2005)

awesome vid


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

sweet vid


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Man those fish make that tank look small. They made work of that catfish









P.S. I like the youngins quote " Ahh... that not very nice....i hit them ; Momma... I wanna hit them....Those bad fishes"


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I added in a warning to the title...I was also caught off guard by the video. It is not my place to tell people what to feed and what not too....however I do need the ability to decide if I want to view it or not.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Interesting video. My only question is, what happened to that "live" catfish since it was left with hardly any body left? You didn't say.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

sweeeeet tank my man i want to live in it i mean without the piranha


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Stick said:


> that was.....stupid


Would you rather have me feed them a 4" goldfish so the video would only last a second? I sense a hint of envy :nod: People have been asking for a vid since I got the tank over a year ago and I finally got the chance to make one. If you don't like it don't watch the next one.

Filtration













































[/quote]

envy my ass, i dont give a sh*t if u have a huge tank with a million pygo's i said it was stupid cause the fish was still alive with half its body missing, that was a slow and cruel death, ive fed catfish to my Pygo's before but it literally lasted 20 seconds.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Goodstuff Stick! Awesome tank and pygos.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

Sexy, sweet, and fresh


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

cool vid :nod:


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Dawgz said:


> that was.....stupid


Would you rather have me feed them a 4" goldfish so the video would only last a second? I sense a hint of envy :nod: People have been asking for a vid since I got the tank over a year ago and I finally got the chance to make one. If you don't like it don't watch the next one.

Filtration













































[/quote]

envy my ass, i dont give a sh*t if u have a huge tank with a million pygo's i said it was stupid cause the fish was still alive with half its body missing, that was a slow and cruel death, ive fed catfish to my Pygo's before but it literally lasted 20 seconds.
[/quote]

Thanks everyone. Sorry GG. I meant to put it in the title. I guess I was just so excited to get it working I forgot.

Frank. He was finished off shortly after the tape stopped.

Dawgs. 
Whats the difference between my fish taking 5 minutes to eat him or me taking 5 minutes to fillet him while he's still alive? Their gills are still pumping for 10 or 20 minutes after the fact as they are just laying in the gut bucket as a head and a bunch of bones.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Stick said:


> Thanks everyone. Sorry GG. I meant to put it in the title. I guess I was just so excited to get it working I forgot.


It happens









I think I know you well enough from reading your posts that it was unintentional. Great tank and nice group you have......but I will stick to the pictures unless you decide to tape them consuming a turkey leg...now that would be sweet to see!!!!


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Nice video, all your piranhas look great!


----------



## wlecount (Jan 22, 2006)

Love the tank and the fish. Some day I will have something that nice, but for now 75 gallons and 3 little red's fits my budget nicely!


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)




----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

sweet video man, thanks for sharing, peeps its his tank and his fish he can do whatever he feels like if you don't like it don't post nor watch simple..


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

ha









that vid was awsome that catfish got pwned big time

lol and the baby in the background lol


----------



## kirch24 (Apr 14, 2006)

that was badass


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

rocker said:


> ha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry about that. That was my 4 yr old daughter in the backround. She just saw my big tern die a couple of weeks before so she had it in her head that it was a bad thing. She watches me clean fish and does the same thing. It basically is the same thing. Don't worry, she's not scarred for life :laugh:


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Great post STICK! Im glad to see all your pygos are better now after that disaster that killed your tern. Thanks for keeping us updated on all those SPECTACULAR pygos.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

I can not view the video...can I get another link-post a link to it?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

iite stick, my bad, watever floats ur boat. Nice Pygo's tho.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Man I loved the background too.. Bad fish! lol. And your wife/gf was there too... Scared for life? Na, you only will find theres a problem if you see her try to lift the dog into the tank, or little brother, other then that your fine. Great vid.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

That was a [email protected] kickaSs feeding video...


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

absolutly awsome 
your fish are truly wonderful man


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Thanks again guys. Now that I have the camera you can bet there will be some more vids on the way. I'll try a standard frozen gill feeding when they define the word "frenzy". They didn't really go nuts on the catfish like they usually do during a feeding. I think it was because they're not used to their meals moving and being so large. Thanks again guys.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

is it in the wall


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

one of the bestest feeding videos.


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

froogle said:


> is it in the wall


yes it is. Heres a pic of the room.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...cmd=si&img=1726

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...cmd=si&img=1728


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

The tank went from this.............










to this.............



















to this.......










to this...............










to this..............

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...cmd=si&img=1728.

Ther is still alot of work to be done on the aquascaping. Give me a few years and I'll have a very impressive fish room


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice job...







!


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

Killer Video, and that tank is very well thought out. Ive notice the egg crate bottom and the extra huge river rocks so the crap goes straight to the egg crate plate and drain out. WOOOOOOWWWWWW!!!!!!!! You sure are a genious.









With that auto drain and fill combo you can have it as a trickle filter, and those pygos will have a constant fresh water 24/7. Imagine the possible size they can get.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Awseome feeding video Stick. How long have you had your pygos?

Can you give us a little history?

Hater


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

that was truly amazing and i love your tank as well !!


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Thanks guys. Yea I spent a lot of time dreaming up a way to make this thing maintenance free. There's still some minor adjustments on the way.

As far as the fish go. I got the big caribas 4 years ago at about 3" to 4". the smallest 2 are just a little over a year old and I got them about 3-4".. I got the big terns just over 3 yrs ago at dime size. The smaller ones are also just over a year and I got them at the same time and size as the caibas. Two of the biggest pirayas I got at the same time as the dime sized terns at 2" so they are just over 3 yrs old. The 2 smallest pirayas are also just over a yr old and also recieved at the same time and size as the terns and caribas. The biggest red will be 6 yrs old in september and the other 2 are 3 and 4 yrs old. That should cover it if you could follow that.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

greAT yank u got there stick....where in WI are you located.


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice video, nice fish, nice room, and of course a very nice tank.
What do you have for filtration?
With that setup, I would think you can kick it up another notch by introducing maybe a 50gal per day auto drip system. Just a thought.


----------



## Blacklotus (Aug 19, 2005)

Sweet video, Im surprised that cat stayed intact as long as he did. Also your tank rocks, Keep up the good work.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i wish i had your setup holy crap


----------



## CAPONE (May 18, 2006)

Hmm Exodus it does say live feeding and nice tank man and good feeding


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Capone, it actually didn't when the topic was started. GG added the warning later.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Great looking set up!!


----------



## piranha065 (Mar 24, 2006)

awesome tank and nice video


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Nice video, looks like it was fun for the whole family lol

It was really impressive to finally see all of your huge pygos in motion.


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Blacklotus said:


> Sweet video, Im surprised that cat stayed intact as long as he did. Also your tank rocks, Keep up the good work.


I was surprised as well. The way they have been eating I figured he'd be gone in less than a minute but I guess the big fish freeked them out. Not to mention the fact that it was still swimming. My fish have been eating frozen panfish since Ive had them. The fish I feed them usually averages about 5" or 6" but the average weight of the feeding is about a pound, if not over a pound, and that is usually gone before I can get back to the other side of the tank to see them eat. Once every few days I feed them till they can't eat anymore and during these feedings they eat about 2 pounds. They are kind of on a body builders diet. Starve the muscle and make it store, then stuff with what it needs and stack on the pounds. I never starve them but on regular feedings they can always eat more. I"ve been fluctuating the feeding schedule lately and it seems to be working.. 
I figure they could eat at least a pound of fish a day so if I feed them every day I'd feed them a half to 3/4 of a pound of food. If I'm gonna feed them every other day they'd get over a pound. If I wait to feed them til the third day...............they are getting as much as they can stuff themselves with which is most times over a couple of pounds.
This catfish was fairly thin and probably only weighed a couple pounds. 
If it was equal weight of food in smaller frozen portions like they are used to eating, this fish would have been gone in a couple of minutes, tops. Like I said, they weren't used to the live feedings Maybe I'll just have to film a regular feeding. That may be more politically acceptable and more entertaining to some.

Thanks again for all the comments guys.

I noticed a few of you are from Wisconsin.. I'm in West bend, about 30 or 40 miles north of Milwaukee. Where you ar?


----------

